# End of Year Report Card: Rodney Rogers



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

_With the season over, it's time to evaluate the people who make up our favorite franchise. Over the next 42 days, we'll grade the players (who played), the coach, and the GM. Each person will get three days where we'll vote, and discuss anything about this players season, whether good or bad. To start this all off, we're starting with the newest Sixers player.. *Rodney Rogers*_










*Rodney Rogers #54* 
*Games played for 76ers (includes playoffs):* 31 games
*Regular Season Averages (Sixers):* 6 PPG, 3.7 RPG in 17.3 MPG
*Playoff Averages:* 5.7 PPG, 1.3 RPG in 11 MPG.

Any comments about Rodney Rogers' play for the Sixers? Would you want him back on the team next season?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*D.* Although he had a good game in the playoffs for us remember that he's out of shape and uesless. I don't want him back.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I give him a C. I'd take him back for a paycut. His shooting percentages were awful, but he was mean inside and could go after boards. He should work on conditioning and shooting this summer.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I gave him a C.

More or less because he exceeded my expectations, when we traded for him I was expecting a player worthy of receiving a D at best, but he does bring a lot of effort. He had two absolutely huge games this season and helped the Sixers win both. The first was the game in Washington where Iverson didn't play, he came in and provided a ton of scoring, and effort. Also in Game 3 in the playoffs, his dunk changed it all.

Rodney Rogers at this point of his career shouldn't be anything better than a 10th man, but he was our second big off the bench. Would I bring him back? Most likely not, not even for the minimum. It is funny though, that the Sixers were supposed to sign him the year he signed with Phoenix.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

YOu guys are too forgiving. I give his fat, out of shape, lard *** a big fat F


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> YOu guys are too forgiving. I give his fat, out of shape, lard *** a big fat F


lol,well said.
he dont have that quick thing and the reason for hes weak D ,also he shoots bad , a guy with the phisic of him shooting for 3 more then 2?
i thing its better we lett him go .
I give him a C .


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Rogers has given us a spark on occassion but he doesn't give us anything that can't be replaced. I prefer someone else getting his minutes. See ya RR


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

F.

The only reason he's here is because Obie has a crush on him. The dude has lost it since he played well with the Suns/Celts a few years back. So many bobbled balls, bad passes, and airballs from deep.

Fastly approaching true scrub status.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

digital jello said:


> F.
> 
> The only reason he's here is because Obie has a crush on him. The dude has lost it since he played well with the Suns/Celts a few years back. So many bobbled balls, bad passes, and airballs from deep.
> 
> Fastly approaching true scrub status.


Tell me about it. I think O'Brien fell in love with him for some sick, demented, reason. He seemed to think that Rogers was a 3pt threat and O'Brien loves to have his offense live and die by those 3pt shots. Part of the mental illness that O'Brien seemed to show during the regular season.

The good news is that he went to him less in the playoffs and gave Marc Jackson more time. Jackson wasn't great either, but at least he was hustling hard and fighting for rebounds.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I gave him a D. I can't stand him, he tore us apart on the Celts, and now he plays like an overweight stiff that lifted too much. What happened to you Rodney. 

Maybe it was the curse of the Rodney Rogers game?

It doesnt matter, I want him out, I find him useless.


----------

